# Buff wiremold...



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

About 10 years ago, I threw out several hundred buff colored wiremold boxes and fittings (the orange colored stuff). Since then, I've regretted it. I could have used them in rentals where it doesn't matter. I could have used them to extend existing buff colored installations. I could have used them where the wiremold is getting painted soon. 

Now, I have the opportunity to buy about 3,000 pounds of new old stock wiremold material in the buff color for a song. Mostly 500 and 700 stuff. Any of you guys installed any buff wiremold lately? Any special objections? Would you buy the stuff if you were me?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I install about 10 feet of wiremold once every two years, and still have yet to use it for line voltage.

I guess if you use it that often to even consider buying it, then go for it.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> I install about 10 feet of wiremold once every two years, and still have yet to use it for line voltage.
> 
> I guess if you use it that often to even consider buying it, then go for it.


I install about 2000' of 500, 1000' of 700, and about 500 feet of 2000 in a year's time. Maybe a few cases of each typical fitting and box for each size every year. Trouble is, in my area, brick homes built in in the 20's and 30's had plaster right on the brick for the exterior walls. Wiremold is a good solution, in that case. 

I half expect responses to be either "you're nuts to even consider buying orange wiremold" or "go for it; sounds like a good deal".


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

For me, I would not do it. 
I must say, 90% of the W/M I install does not get painted. 

If I even mention W/M to a customer I _still_ get, "Oh. Not that beige stuff."
I say no, it's a nicer almond color these days.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

I used to use a LOT of spray paint ...


----------

